# Corsair H100i v2



## r00kies (15. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen 

MOBO Asus Maximus VIII Hero

da Corsairlink nicht mit Al Suite 3 zusammenarbeitet muss eines vom Computer runter. Jetzt kann ich die Radiatorlüfter ja direkt aufs MOBO CPU- Fan stecken und die WAPU am Wapu anschluss. Die Wapu kann ich ja dann mit 100% laufen lassen, und die lüfter dann über al suite steuern. Oder al suite ganz weglassen und nur über bios steuern?

Oder wer eine andere Idee?

lg Colin

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (15. Oktober 2017)

Auf die so Suite würde ich verzichten. Wenn über das bios regeln. Entweder temperaturgesteuert oder ne feste Drehzahl die deine Bedürfnisse aus Lautstärke und Temperatur erfüllt. Ggf per Adapter ans Board/Netzteil anschließen. Die Pumpe kannste auch Ggf drosseln wenn es leider sein soll, ist natürlich abhängig von der kühlleistung. Glaub mir wenn du es perfekt haben möchtest dann scheu nicht den Aufwand, es lohnt sich definitiv.


----------



## r00kies (15. Oktober 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Auf die so Suite würde ich verzichten. Wenn über das bios regeln. Entweder temperaturgesteuert oder ne feste Drehzahl die deine Bedürfnisse aus Lautstärke und Temperatur erfüllt. Ggf per Adapter ans Board/Netzteil anschließen. Die Pumpe kannste auch Ggf drosseln wenn es leider sein soll, ist natürlich abhängig von der kühlleistung. Glaub mir wenn du es perfekt haben möchtest dann scheu nicht den Aufwand, es lohnt sich definitiv.


dann haue ich beide software runter.. und schliesse wapu an den wapu anschluss, denke lasse sie mit 100% laufen.. sollte man ja auch? Die beiden lüfter hänge ich an cpu fan... und lasse sie so ca. mit 35% rennen... die anderen 3 lüfter hängen ja schon am mobo. 

Also im bios regeln immer am besten? Al Suite also schrott?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

Software entsorgen.
Die Pumpe kannst du an den Pumpen Anschluss stecken oder CPU Opt Fan Anschluss. Je nach dem.
Die Lüfter an den CPU Lüfter Anschluss. Im Bios erstellst du dann eine manuelle Lüfterkurve.
Bis 70° kannst du die Lüfter gedrosselt laufen lassen, ab 70° können sie dann aufdrehen.
So sind sie im Idle immer leise und drehen nur dann auf, wenn die CPU wirklich warm wird.


----------



## r00kies (16. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Software entsorgen.
> Die Pumpe kannst du an den Pumpen Anschluss stecken oder CPU Opt Fan Anschluss. Je nach dem.
> Die Lüfter an den CPU Lüfter Anschluss. Im Bios erstellst du dann eine manuelle Lüfterkurve.
> Bis 70° kannst du die Lüfter gedrosselt laufen lassen, ab 70° können sie dann aufdrehen.
> So sind sie im Idle immer leise und drehen nur dann auf, wenn die CPU wirklich warm wird.


und die pumpe lasse ich 100% laufen oder auch gedrosselt?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2017)

Die Pumpe kannst du auf 100% laufen lassen.


----------



## Teriodis (18. Oktober 2017)

Das schöne bei der software ist das sie alle temps abzeigt kabbst sie halt mal im hinter grubd laufen lassen wenn du zockst. Und dann die optimalen einstellungen finden und dann danach runter regeln. Und sie dann wenn alles fertig ist löschen. 

Mekn problem mit der h100v2 das die serien lüfter sehr laut waren aucj bei 450 rpm . Habe sie dann damal gegen eloops 800 rpm ausgetaudcht und die dann gedrosselt. 


Deine temps würden mich gern mal interesiere .


----------



## r00kies (18. Oktober 2017)

Teriodis schrieb:


> Das schöne bei der software ist das sie alle temps abzeigt kabbst sie halt mal im hinter grubd laufen lassen wenn du zockst. Und dann die optimalen einstellungen finden und dann danach runter regeln. Und sie dann wenn alles fertig ist löschen.
> 
> Mekn problem mit der h100v2 das die serien lüfter sehr laut waren aucj bei 450 rpm . Habe sie dann damal gegen eloops 800 rpm ausgetaudcht und die dann gedrosselt.
> 
> ...


Habe jetzt drei neue Gehäuselüfter montiert, neue WLP aufgetragen. Jetzt läuft Prime 95 dann ne Stunde. Auf dem Foto die Temps, Regle Sie jetzt Man. aus dem Bios ( 60 Grad / 30%, 70 Grad / 50%, 75 Grad / 100 % )
Wasserpumpe rennt 100%, die Lüfter ( -50Grad mit 35%, 60 Grad mit 50 %, 70 Grad mit 70 % ) 

lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------

